# Sattelodysee



## BMG-FAN (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
nach fast 2-jähriger Suche nach einem geeigneten sprich nicht schmerzenden Sattel versuche ich nun bei Ergon mein Glück. Kleiner Exkurs in die Vergangenheit.
Ich fahre ein MTB Hardteil und damit hauptsächlich Waldstrecken und Trails. Mein Sitzknochenabstand wurde vermessen und beträgt 11 cm. Zudem bin ich bei 177cm Größe und einem gewicht von 69 kg nicht gerade der Kräftigste, was sich leider auch bei meinem nicht vorhanden Sitzfleisch niederschlägt. Ich hatte bisher folgende Sättel mehr oder weniger erfolglos getestet:

SQLab 610, 611 und 612 teilweise als Stufensättel. Diese Sättel waren alle schlichtweg katastrophal. Der 611er z.B. hätte ich schon nach 5 km austauschen können. Nicht viel besser lief es mit den beiden anderen Modellen. Spätestens nach 20km wurde ich sehr unruhig auf dem Bike. Dabei habe ich keine Probleme im Dammbereich sondern hauptsächlich bei den Sitzknochen. Die beiden von mir gesteten Terrys waren schon ein wenig besser. Aber auch da wurde es ab km 40 ungemütlich. Mehr als 60 km konnte ich kaum bewältigen. Zudem sind die nächsten beide Tage wegen der anhaltenden Schmerzen an den Sitzknochen eine "bikefreie" Zeit für mich. Ich hatte auch ganz am Anfang einen Ergon. weiß aber nicht mehr genau das Modell. Ich meine es waren so weiße Styroporkügelchen unter dem Sattel. War auch nicht so toll, da der Rücken da plötzlich Probleme bereitete, wie übrigebns bei den SQLabs auch. Der original Cubesattel war besser als die SQLabs aber schlechter als die beiden Terrys.
Nach vielem Durchlesen möchte ich nun einen anderen Weg gehen und eher Richtung stärkerer Dämpfung (mit Geleinlagen) gehen, von denen mir eigentlich von einem Mitarbeiter von SQLab abgeraten wurde. Dort war man der Meinung, das schmal und hart die richtige Lösung sei. Aber das kann ich leider nicht bestätigen.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Ich dachte in erster Linie an einen SMC4 M Comp. Liege ich mit diesem Modell eventuell richtig? Leider hat keiner meiner ortsnahen Ergonhändler diesen Sattel zum Testen vorrätig. Allerdings würde ich ihn mir aufgrund des überschaubaren Preises auch kaufen, wenn ich nur damit andeutungsweise die richtige Wahl treffen würde.

Ich hoffe , dass mir jemand bei meiner Entscheidung helfen kann. Ansonsten droht das Biken für mich zu einem kurzen Vergnügen zu werden.

Danke für eure Tipps

Werner


----------



## Route66 (2. Oktober 2019)

Da klinke ich mich mal kurz mit ein....



BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Leider hat keiner meiner ortsnahen Ergonhändler diesen Sattel zum Testen vorrätig.


es scheint generell ein Problem zu sein wenn man bei einem Händler einen Sattel von Ergon kaufen möchte 
Griffe sind überall vorrätig aber Sättel hat quasi keiner da!

Konkret hab ich nach einem SME3 ( Comp Stealth ) in Größe S gesucht und den nur online bei wenigen Händlern gefunden. Vor Ort war es unmöglich überhaupt mal einen Ergon Sattel in die Hand zu nehmen.
Ich war in diversen Fahrradgeschäften aller Couleur in Dresden und auch bei uns hier und keiner !!! hatte was da.

Was ist da los?
Gibt es weiterhin Sättel von Ergon  ? Ich wäre schon fast auf SQLab umgestiegen....
Ist das Modell SME3 noch aktuell oder läuft das aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Oktober 2019)

Route66 schrieb:


> Ist das Modell SME3 noch aktuell oder läuft das aus?



Hallo entschuldigt erst einmal unsere späte Rückmeldung. Normalerweise betreut Niels hier das Forum. Aber er fällt mit einer Verletzung leider länger aus. Zu der obigen Frage: Genau der SME3 läuft aus und nächstes Jahr kommt dann unser neuer SM Enduro Men. Deswegen werden alle Restbestände abverkauft und nichtsmehr nachgeordert ;-)


----------



## Batman (18. Oktober 2019)

BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach fast 2-jähriger Suche nach einem geeigneten sprich nicht schmerzenden Sattel versuche ich nun bei Ergon mein Glück. Kleiner Exkurs in die Vergangenheit.
> Ich fahre ein MTB Hardteil und damit hauptsächlich Waldstrecken und Trails. Mein Sitzknochenabstand wurde vermessen und beträgt 11 cm. Zudem bin ich bei 177cm Größe und einem gewicht von 69 kg nicht gerade der Kräftigste, was sich leider auch bei meinem nicht vorhanden Sitzfleisch niederschlägt. Ich hatte bisher folgende Sättel mehr oder weniger erfolglos getestet:
> 
> ...


Was hast Du denn für eine Radhose?
Ich fahre einen Ergon SM Comp und je nach Hose habe ich mal mehr mal weniger Schmerzen an den Sitzhöckern.
Am wenigsten aua habe ich mit einer Shimano S-Phyre. Die hat ein etwas dickeres Polster. Da gehen auch 80KM ganz gut.
Ganz ohne leichten Druckschmerz kenn ich auch nicht. Aber für mich das wichtigste, wenn ich absteige oder kurz aus dem Sattel gehe dann lässt der Schmerz sofort nach.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Oktober 2019)

BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Ich dachte in erster Linie an einen SMC4 M Comp. Liege ich mit diesem Modell eventuell richtig?



Und nun zu deiner Frage Werner: Ja in diesem Fall können wir die unseren Mountainbike-Komfortsattel empfehlen. Die SMC-Serie biete jede Menge Komfort durch den ausgeprägten Entlastungskanal und und die großflächige Druckverteilung im Bereich der Sitzknochen. Durch den orthopädischen Sitzschaum und Gel-Pads im Sitzbereich, sollten deine Sitzknochen maximal entlastet werden. Jedoch ist ein Sattel wie ein paar Schuhe: er muss passen. Und nicht jeder Hintern passt auf jeden Sattel. Also hier bitte trotzdem keine Wunder erwarten  Darüber hinaus ist die richtige Satteleinstellung super wichtig. Schau gerne nochmal in unserem Ergonomie Vlog vorbei für ein paar Tipps:






Ps. Voraussichtlich kommt ab Januar 2020 unsere neue SMC Men Serie. Wobei wir den aktuellen SMC4 M Comp auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen können. Bei 11 cm Sitzknochenabstand solltest du zur Medium-Variante greifen.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende euch,

Lena


----------



## Route66 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hallo entschuldigt erst einmal unsere späte Rückmeldung. Normalerweise betreut Niels hier das Forum. Aber er fällt mit einer Verletzung leider länger aus.


ahhhh  

Danke für die Aufklärung. Viele Grüße an Niels und gute Besserung.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. Oktober 2019)

Nun, wie so oft, hier Hilfe finden zu wollen ist i.G.g. vollkommen aussichtslos.
Worauf Dein Allerwertester letztlich ohne Probleme zu ersitzen wirklich paßt, diesen Sattel wirst Du Dein Leben lang nicht finden.
Da kann eventuell eine Ausfahrt sehr angenehm verlaufen, bei der nächsten wird der gleiche Sattel womöglich zur Qual.

Selbst wenn Du Dir eine Kugelpfanne implantieren lassen würdest und die Sattelstütze den passen Kugelkopf bekommen würde ...
Nicht mal ein an Dein Sitzfleisch angegossenes Exemplar würde auf Dauer helfen.

Isso!


----------



## BMG-FAN (21. Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Leider stimmen sie mich nicht allzu optimistisch. Mittlerweile bin ich zumindest bzgl. meines Skeletts ein wenig weitergekommen. Bei mir wurde ein 2 cm Beckenschiefstand diagnostiziert. Angeblich soll dies für die Schmerzen beim Sitzen verantwortlich sein. Wenn man dies mit Physio nicht beheben kann sollte man über einen "Unterbau" unter dem kürzerem Bein nachdenken. Für mich hört sich das alles doch recht abenteuerlich an, würde aber auch erklären, warum ich bei all den Sätteln bisher nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Meine Befürchtung ist, dass sich meine MTB-Aktivitäten in Zukunft auf einen Radius von 50km beschränken werden, da es ansonsten zu ungemütlich auf dem Sattel wird. Somit dürfte mein Traum von einem Alpencross sich erledigt haben. Eines habe ich aber, entgegen aller Meinungen, festgestellt, ziehe ich unter die gepolsterte Fahrradhose noch eine gepolsterte Fahrradunterhose an, bin ich ein wenig länger schmerzfrei. Und das wird in allen Foren deutlich neagtiv bewertet. Entweder ist bei mir alles anders oder.....?


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2019)

BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Ich hoffe , dass mir jemand bei meiner Entscheidung helfen kann. Ansonsten droht das Biken für mich zu einem kurzen Vergnügen zu werden.
> 
> Danke für eure Tipps
> 
> Werner



Hallo Werner,
es ist schon interessant, dass ich genau die gleichen Probleme mit dem Sattel habe wie Du.
Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Sattel und dabei auf den Ergon SM Men Comp in der Größe Small/Medium gestoßen.
Ist ne Ecke besser als der 611 von SQLap Active mit 13cm, aber so richtig passen tut er mir nicht, nach 30 km fängt mein Hintern an weh zu tun.
Werde heute zu meinem Händler fahren und mir einen SM Men Comp in der Größe Medium/Large geben lassen und ihn dann probefahren.
Es soll ja ab Morgen besseres Wetter geben und somit eine längere Tour anstehen.
Werde dann berichten, ob der Wechsel geholfen hat


----------



## BMG-FAN (21. Oktober 2019)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> es ist schon interessant, dass ich genau die gleichen Probleme mit dem Sattel habe wie Du.
> Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Sattel und dabei auf den Ergon SM Men Comp in der Größe Small/Medium gestoßen.
> Ist ne Ecke besser als der 611 von SQLap Active mit 13cm, aber so richtig passen tut er mir nicht, nach 30 km fängt mein Hintern an weh zu tun.
> ...



Welcher Sitzknochenabstand hast du denn? Kannst du die Ergonsättel auch wieder zurückgeben? Ich bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt, denn trotz meiner Bedenken bzgl. eines weiteren neuen Sattels tendiere ich doch zu einem etwas weicheren Modell und somit zu einer weiteren Investition, denn die Ergonsättel kann man leider nicht mehr zurückgeben.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2019)

Habe wie Du einen Sitzknochenabstand von 11 cm.
Deswegen gehe ich auch zum Fachhändler (Fahrrad Franz / M.-Kärlich), dort kann man alle Sättel wieder zurückgeben die einem nicht passen. Heute dort besorgt   
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMG-FAN (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin einmal gespannt, ob der breitere Sattel besser ist. Ich war ja auch immer der Meinung, dass je breiter ein Sattel umso bequemer sei. Aber man liest genau das Gegenteilige.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2019)

BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Ich bin einmal gespannt, ob der breitere Sattel besser ist. Ich war ja auch immer der Meinung, dass je breiter ein Sattel umso bequemer sei. Aber man liest genau das Gegenteilige.


Schmäler geht halt nicht, habe ich schon probiert und zudem passt er mir nicht  
Jetzt schaue ich, wie der etwas breitere Sattel aber gleiches Modell ist, morgen kann ich mehr erzählen


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Oktober 2019)

So, bin heute mal 30km am Stück gefahren und ich muss sagen, mein Allerwertester hat´s gut überstanden.
Die ersten 10 Km habe ich überhaupt nichts gespürt, alles in Allem, bis jetzt der beste Sattel den ich fahren durfte 
Werde, soweit es geht und das Wetter es zuläßt, jeden Tag ne Tour fahren um zu erfahren, ob der Sattel wirklich zu mir passt.


----------



## BMG-FAN (23. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. Allerdings merke ich, außer bei den SQLab-Sätteln, grundsätzlich erst ab 20 km einen leichten Schmerz. Richtig los geht es dann so ab 30 km, obwohl es bei mir eher ein Auf- und Ab während der Fahrt ist und ich durchaus auch 60km fahren kann. Dann sind die letzten Kilometer aber schon sehr grenzwertig. Fährst du ein Fully oder ein Hardtail? Ich wollte mir schon ein Fully zulegen in der Hoffnung durch die zusätzliche hintere Federung Entlastung für meinen Hintern bringt.
Mein Ziel ist es immer noch einen Alpencross zu fahren. Aber wenn ich 60km an einem Tag fahre, ist das Sitzen im Sattel für die nächsten beiden Tage kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Oktober 2019)

BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fährst du ein Fully oder ein Hardtail?...
> ... Aber wenn ich 60km an einem Tag fahre, ist das Sitzen im Sattel für die nächsten beiden Tage kein Thema mehr.


Fahre ein Fully und führe immer einen Rucksack von ca. 5 kg mit, der noch zusätzlich auf die Sitzknochen und den Rest drückt.
Das Fully hat mM. nach nicht viel mit der Wirkung des Sattel zu tun, es dämpft nur die Schläge in den Rücken und massiert
dir im besten Fall deinen Allerwertesten.
Habe dieses Jahr eine längere, 10 tägige Radtour gemacht und da bin ich öfters mehr als 60 km am Tag gefahren.
Da hatte ich noch den SQLab 611 Active drauf, bis zu 30 km gings, danach bin ich immer wieder aus dem Sattel und habe so die restlichen
30 und noch mehr Km fahren können, war aber kein sonderlicher annehmbarer Zustand.
Konnte aber am nächsten Tag direkt weiterfahren, nur fing das Ganze nach 20 bis 30 km wieder von vorne los.
Werde die Strecken jetzt kilometermäßig erhöhen, gestern hatte ich einen Termin und konnte nicht länger fahren.


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Oktober 2019)

War gestern 3h im Sattel und dann hat der Allerwerteste schon etwas weh getan, aber nicht so stark wie beim SQLab 611.
Denke, dass ich meinen P... auch etwas Zeit zum Eingewöhnen geben muss.
Morgen wird die Tour noch etwas länger und dann schau und berichte nochmals wie´s mir ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMG-FAN (24. Oktober 2019)

Na das hört sich doch schon vielversprechend an. Zudem sagt man ja, dass man sich über mehrere Ausfahrten an einen neuen Sattel gewöhnen muss.


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Oktober 2019)

Bin gestern 5 h mit dem Sattel gefahren (sind von 12 bis 18 Uhr geradelt) und ich muss die sagen, dass ich bestens
mit dem Ergon SM Men Comp in der Größe Medium/Large klar gekommen bin.
Klar hat mir der Hintern am Schluss weh getan, aber kein Vergleich zum SQLap Sattel.
Teste den Sattel mal, vielleicht passt er ja


----------



## BMG-FAN (26. Oktober 2019)

Wow, 5 Stunden auf dem Bike. Alle Achtung. Da der Ergon nicht so teuer ist werde ich ihn mir einfach kaufen. Leider gibt es hier bei uns nicht die Möglichkeit Ergonsättel zu testen.
Vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Berichte. Da du aus dem Westerwald kommst wohnst du ja quasi in einem hervorragenden MTB-Gebiet. Ich wünsche dir noch weiterhin viel Freude an deinem Sattel. Ich werde nach Erhalt und Montage des Sattels hier ebenfalls meine Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Oktober 2019)

BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Wow, 5 Stunden auf dem Bike. Alle Achtung. Da der Ergon nicht so teuer ist werde ich ihn mir einfach kaufen. Leider gibt es hier bei uns nicht die Möglichkeit Ergonsättel zu testen.
> Vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Berichte. Da du aus dem Westerwald kommst wohnst du ja quasi in einem hervorragenden MTB-Gebiet. Ich wünsche dir noch weiterhin viel Freude an deinem Sattel. Ich werde nach Erhalt und Montage des Sattels hier ebenfalls meine Erfahrungen posten.


Mach das, bin gespannt ob er dir passt.


----------



## Lothar2 (26. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

 mir ging es genau so, kein Sattel egal wie Breit und Teuer lies sich über mehr als 20km schmerzfrei fahren. Ab 50km wurde es dann teilweise zur Qual. Bei einem Ergon SMC war es sogar so schlimm, dass ich nach 60km in die Bahn gestiegen bin für den Rückweg.
 Abhilfe brachte dann mein uraltes Arbeitsfully, welches dort seit Jahren gammelte. Es wurde zwar nie mehr als 15km am Stück bewegt, aber aber einen Anflug von Schmerzen hatte ich Anno dazumal darauf nie. also hab ich den schweren klobigen Sattel von dem Teil einfach mal auf mein Tourenfully geschraubt und bin los. Ergebnis, nah 20km hat es etwas gedrückt, gab sich aber wieder und am selben Tag wurden schmerzfreie 140km abgespult. Sattel war ein XLC Traveller X. Welches Model genau lässt sich nicht mehr erkennen, aber der schaut recht ähnlich aus. https://www.amazon.de/XLC-Fahrradsa...eller'+I&qid=1572083234&s=sports&sr=1-1-fkmr2




BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Dort war man der Meinung, das schmal und hart die richtige Lösung sei. Aber das kann ich leider nicht bestätigen.



Half bei mir auch nix. Führte nur dazu dass ich ständig von einem auf den anderen Sitzknochen wechselte. Wobei bei Vielen die Sattelnase ebenfalls extrem schmal und hart ausfiel und dann hats zudem noch im Damm gezwickt.



BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Ich war ja auch immer der Meinung, dass je breiter ein Sattel umso bequemer sei. Aber man liest genau das Gegenteilige.



Genau so dachte ich auch nach dem XLC und hab was breiteres gesucht. Aber auch Fehlanzeige.

Was also macht der XLC anders hab ich mich gefragt, außer das er recht groß ist. Er ist runder und verteilt den Druck gleichmässig auf Damm, Schambein und Sitzknochen.
 Also hab ich mal meine bisher am Besten geeigneten Chinasättel hergenommen, die Sitzschale erwärmt und schön rund gebogen. Und siehe da ich kann richtig lange Touren fahren. 
 Wobei mein Contec NEO Sport Z Fit eher fürs Gelände taugt, da die Sattelnase recht schwach gepolstert ist. Der Andere schimpft sich 
"Babimax" und mit dem kann es jetzt auch mal 40km am Stück bergauf gehen ohne aus dem Sattel zu gehen.
 Ursache bei mir war also bei allen Sätteln, welche breit genug für mich waren, die flache Sitzschale, welche den Druck nur auf die Sitzknochen brachte anstatt sie flächig zu verteilen.


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Oktober 2019)

Genau, wie von Lothar2 beschrieben, macht das der Ergon SM Men Comp in der Größe Medium/Large bei mir.
Der Sattel ist etwas breiter und verteilt den Druck auf´s Gesäß gleichmäßiger und nicht nur auf die Sitzknochen.
Mit dem Sattel Ergon SMC hatte ich auch keinen Erfolg, aber der Nachfolger SM Men Comp passt.
Die von uns / mir gemachten Erfahrungen sind leider nur Subjektiv zu bewerten und können nur als Hilfen "zum Ausprobieren" angesehen werden.


----------



## BMG-FAN (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin irgendwie auf dem falschen Dampfer die ganze Zeit. Ich habe jetzt einmal alles wieder durchgelsen und erst jetzt gemerkt, dass die gar nicht den SMC4 comp sondern den SM Comp getestet hattest.
Soweit ich weiß, ist der SMC4 noch ein Ticken komfortabler (weicher). Aus einem anderen Thread konnte ich folgendes von dem User Ergon-Bike lesen:

"Den SMC4 gibt es in drei unterschiedlichen Versionen – in jeweils zwei Größen für folgende Sitzknochenabstände (*M*=11-13cm/*L*=13-15cm): 


SMC4 – Bei der Einstiegsvariante der SMC4 Serie besteht das Sattelpolster aus dem sogenanntem "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" (dh. orthopädischem Komfortschaum)
SMC4 Sport Gel – Wie die Bezeichnung schon verrät, bedient sich der Sport Gel zusätzlich zum verwendeten "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" noch Gel Einlagen, die für noch mehr Komfort sorgen.
SMC4 Comp Gel – Das Topmodell des SMC4 verwendet obendrein TiNox Streben (im Gegensatz zu den CroMo Streben beim SMC4 und SMC4 Sport Gel), was entsprechende Gewichtseinsparung mit sich bringt."

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe unterscheiden sich die beiden Modelle SMC4 Sport Gel und SMC4 Comp Gel nur durch die CroMo-Streben, die eine Gewichtsersparnis bedeuten?
Dann könnte ich ja auhc den Sport Gel nehmen, da mir das Gewicht jetzt nicht so wichtig ist.  Der von dir getestete SM Comp dürfte m.E. härter sein als der SMC?


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Oktober 2019)

Beschreibung von Ergon, mir passt der Sattel super:

*SM Comp Men*
SM Men MTB Serie
Lange Stunden auf dem Sattel? Mit dem SM Comp Men kein Problem. Der Allround-Männersattel für MTB-Touren, Trailriding und All-Mountain bietet höchsten Fahrkomfort durch den anatomisch optimierten Entlastungskanal im empﬁndlichen Dammbereich und das sportliche Komfort-Padding. OrthoCell®-Inlays im Sitzbereich sorgen für beste Druckverteilung – das neuartige OrthoCell®-Material liefert höchste Rückstellkraft und ist zudem langlebiger und leichter als Gel. Das abgeﬂachte Heck und die Y-Form ermöglichen in der MTB-typischen, moderat geneigten Körperhaltung optimale Bewegungsfreiheit. Mit reibungsreduzierenden Gleitﬂanken für schnelle Positionswechsel.
Sitzbeschwerden müssen heute nicht mehr sein. Die neuen Ergon SM Men Sättel sind speziell an die Gegebenheiten der männlichen Anatomie angepasst und für die Besonderheiten auf dem Mountainbike optimiert.
Das interdisziplinäre Entwicklungsteam, bestehend aus Sportwissenschaftlern, Industriedesignern, Ingenieuren und Testfahrern, hat Mithilfe von aktuellen Studien und vielen Prototypen eine neue Generation von druckentlastenden Männersätteln konzipiert. SM Men Sättel verhindern wirksam Sitzbeschwerden wie Taubheitsgefühle oder Missempﬁndungen für die meisten Arten des Mountainbikens.





__





						Produkte · Ergon Bike
					

Ergonomic products for cyclists.




					ergonbike.com


----------



## BMG-FAN (29. Oktober 2019)

Aber er hat keine Geleinlagen. Dadurch sicherlich ein wenig härter. Ich befürchte, dass ich die "Weicheivariante"  benötige.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. November 2019)

Und, hast du deinen passenden Sattel endlich gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMG-FAN (6. November 2019)

Habe seit gestern einen Ergon smc 4 SportGel montiert. Direkt eine kleine 1 1/4 stündige Ausfahrt gemacht und dabei ein Wechselbad der Gefühle durchlaufen. Erste Sitzprobe, wow wie geil. Absolut weich und bequem. Nach ca. 5 bis 6 km kamen die ersten, wenn auch leichteren Beschwerden. Nicht unbedingt an den Sitzknochen sondern eher zwischen Gesäss und Oberschenkel. Ab km 15 wurde es merklich besser. Werde jetzt am WE eine etwas größere Tour machen. Mal sehen wie es wird.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. November 2019)

BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Der von dir getestete SM Comp dürfte m.E. härter sein als der SMC?



Genau, der SMC4 ist nochmal weicher und mehr auf Komfort, als auf Sportlichkeit ausgelegt. Hier kommt nächstes Jahr der Nachfolger SMC Men. Dieser wurde speziell für Mountainbiker mit Sitzproblemen entwickelt und hat noch dickeren, weicheren orthopädischen Sitzschaum bei einer gleichzeitig größeren Auflagefläche. Wer beim Händler einen Ergon Sattel testen möchte, kann uns gerne eine PN schreiben. Dann suchen wir euch einen Fachhändler in der Nähe heraus, der diesen Service anbietet


----------



## BMG-FAN (12. November 2019)

Am Wochenende zum 2. Mal mit dem Sattel eine kleine 40 km-Runde gedreht. Dabei kaum Druckschmerz verspürt. Lediglich bei steilen Rampen, aber dann auch nur sehr human. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es an den scheinbar etwas besser gepolsterten Winterhosen von GoreBike lag. Aber der Sattel "fühlt" sich richtig gut an. Wenn im nächsten Jahr der SMC Men in neuer Auflage erscheint werde ich ihn mir ebenfalls kaufen. Ich denke, dass bei mir der Weg nur über weicher und breiter führt und nicht, wie sonst üblich über schmal und hart.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Dezember 2019)

Route66 schrieb:


> Viele Grüße an Niels und gute Besserung.



Danke, Danke @Route66 ... 
...nach Fersenbeinbruch meldet sich Niels endlich wieder (zweibeinig) zum Dienst... 




BMG-FAN schrieb:


> Am Wochenende zum 2. Mal mit dem Sattel eine kleine 40 km-Runde gedreht. Dabei kaum Druckschmerz verspürt. Lediglich bei steilen Rampen, aber dann auch nur sehr human. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es an den scheinbar etwas besser gepolsterten Winterhosen von GoreBike lag. Aber der Sattel "fühlt" sich richtig gut an. Wenn im nächsten Jahr der SMC Men in neuer Auflage erscheint werde ich ihn mir ebenfalls kaufen. Ich denke, dass bei mir der Weg nur über weicher und breiter führt und nicht, wie sonst üblich über schmal und hart.



Das hören wir immer gerne, @BMG-FAN !!! 
Dein letzter Satz beschreibt auch die Unterscheidung, warum oder wie wir die beiden unterschiedlichen Sattelbreiten und die Nutzung zusätzlich beschreiben/bewerben. Erfahrungen zeigen es immer wieder Komfort-orientierte Biker/Innen sind genauso weit verbreitet wie Race-orientierte...wenn nicht sogar weiter verbreitet.

LG, Niels


----------



## BMG-FAN (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

handelt es sich bei dem auf der ERGON-Seite angebotenen SMC Men Mountain Sattel Medium bereits um das angekündigte Nachfolgemodell, welches noch komfortabler sein soll?
Wenn ja, was genau wurde daran geändert, denn optisch erkenne ich kaum einen Unterschied?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. Januar 2020)

Hi @BMG-FAN ,

meinst Du unsere SMC4 Comfort Serie?

LG, Niels


----------



## BMG-FAN (27. Januar 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Genau, der SMC4 ist nochmal weicher und mehr auf Komfort, als auf Sportlichkeit ausgelegt. Hier kommt nächstes Jahr der *Nachfolger SMC Men*. Dieser wurde speziell für Mountainbiker mit Sitzproblemen entwickelt und hat noch dickeren, weicheren orthopädischen Sitzschaum bei einer gleichzeitig größeren Auflagefläche.



Ich meinte dass von deiner Kollegin erwähnte Modell SMC Men, welche noch komfortabler sein soll.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. Januar 2020)

Ah, okay...bitte entschuldige, das hatte ich verwechselt.

Wann der SMC Men genau in 2020 beim Händler verfügbar sein wird, aber wir gehen vom ersten Quartal aus.
Genaue Infos dann gerne auf der Webseite oder den sozialen Kanälen. ?


----------



## Route66 (12. Februar 2020)

Hi  



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> .... Zu der obigen Frage: Genau der SME3 läuft aus und nächstes Jahr kommt dann unser neuer SM Enduro Men. Deswegen werden alle Restbestände abverkauft und nichtsmehr nachgeordert ;-)



muss hier noch mal nachfragen:
wann kommen denn die neuen Sättel? 
Auf der Homepage ist immer noch der *SME3* gelistet, von *SM Enduro Men* nichts zu sehen. 
Wird der SM Enduro Men auch mit Loch kommen wie der SM Men MTB? Dann wird er leider für mich nicht in Frage kommen 

Ich komme mit dem SME3 Comp in S super zurecht und werde mir wohl noch das Modell Pro fürs andere Bike anschaffen 
Hatte am WE eine fast 4 stündige Tour mit 60 km / 1000 hm abgespult und absolut keine Probleme oder Beschwerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Februar 2020)

Route66 schrieb:


> ...wann kommen denn die neuen Sättel?
> Auf der Homepage ist immer noch der *SME3* gelistet, von *SM Enduro Men* nichts zu sehen.



Ich habe soeben mit unserem Web-Team gesprochen und die neuen Produktseiten (nebst neuer Webseite) sollen im Laufe der kommenden Woche online gehen. 




Route66 schrieb:


> Wird der SM Enduro Men auch mit Loch kommen wie der SM Men MTB?



Wird er...wie auf der Eurobike vorgestellt.



Route66 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem SME3 Comp in S super zurecht und werde mir wohl noch das Modell Pro fürs andere Bike anschaffen
> Hatte am WE eine fast 4 stündige Tour mit 60 km / 1000 hm abgespult und absolut keine Probleme oder Beschwerden



Gut zu lesen. Noch ist der SME3 – obwohl outdated – bei verschiedensten Händlern gelistet. ?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Februar 2020)

Das ging jetzt doch schneller als erwartet... 

Die neuen Ergon Produktseiten für die 2o2oer Produkte sind ab sofort online!





						Produkte · Ergon Bike
					






					www.ergonbike.com
				








LG


----------



## Route66 (13. Februar 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Wird er...wie auf der Eurobike vorgestellt.




 .... ? .......


----------



## sendit89 (19. März 2020)

@Ergon_Bike was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen SM Enduro men und SM MTB Men. Sind die Sättel ähnlich von der Polsterung?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. März 2020)

Hey @Sendit21 ,

wie vielfach schon hier im Ergon Herstellerforum in einigen Threads beschrieben (ua. hier), ist der SM Enduro wie der Name schon sagt speziell für den Enduro Einsatz ausgelegt – und hier vor allem race-orientiert und entsprechend schmal geschnitten. Genauere Specs zu den einzelnen Sattel-Varianten des SM Enduro findet ihr auf dessen Produktseite.

Der SM Men hingegen ist breitbandig im Segment MTB aufgestellt und eher als Allrounder anzusehen. Auch hierzu gab es schon einige Gegenüberstellungen bzw Produkterklärungen hier im Ergon Forum (ua. hier). Auch hier finden sich genauere Specs auf der Produktseite bzw. der SM Serien Übersicht, da wir die Webseite etwas umstrukturiert haben.

Falls dies nicht einleuchtet, kann ich gerne nochmals versuchen die Unterschiede zwischen beiden Sätteln aufzuzeigen.


----------



## sendit89 (20. März 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hey @Sendit21 ,
> 
> wie vielfach schon hier im Ergon Herstellerforum in einigen Threads beschrieben (ua. hier), ist der SM Enduro wie der Name schon sagt speziell für den Enduro Einsatz ausgelegt – und hier vor allem race-orientiert und entsprechend schmal geschnitten. Genauere Specs zu den einzelnen Sattel-Varianten des SM Enduro findet ihr auf dessen Produktseite.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre derzeit den SM MTB Men Pro und bin echt zufrieden. Nur sobald ein Sturz kommt verbiegt sich dieser weitaus schneller als der alte Sme3. Ich frage mich nun nur ob ich mal den Enduro testen soll, da ich hauptsächlich Endurotouren fahre, wenn der Sattel jedoch für reine Renneinsätze entwickelt ist, wird dies zu Lasten der Bequemlichkeit gehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. März 2020)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ich fahre derzeit den SM MTB Men Pro und bin echt zufrieden. Nur sobald ein Sturz kommt verbiegt sich dieser weitaus schneller als der alte Sme3.



Verbiegen? Inwiefern? Weil Du in Kompressionszonen im Sattel sitzen bleibst oder wenn das Rad fliegen geht und ungünstig auf dem Sattel landet?
Welche Version hast Du vom SM Men?



sendit89 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nun nur ob ich mal den Enduro testen soll, da ich hauptsächlich Endurotouren fahre, wenn der Sattel jedoch für reine Renneinsätze entwickelt ist, wird dies zu Lasten der Bequemlichkeit gehen, oder?



Er ist für ein schnelleres On/Off – also um schneller auf den Sattel zu kommen und wieder herunter und dabei nicht an den Sattelecken hängenbleibt – schmaler geschnitten, was auch endsprechend den Komfort minimieren dürfte.
Daher empfehle ich auch grundsätzlich für Trail- oder Enduro-Tour den SM Men. Ist man zusätzlich etwas "schwerer gebaut" sollte man zum SM Sport Men mit CroMo Rails greifen.

Ansonsten haben wir eigentlich selten Reklamationen mit verbogenen Rails. Meist immer nur dann, wenn ein Fahrfehler oder Fehlverhalten auf dem Bike zugrunde liegt.


----------



## sendit89 (20. März 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Verbiegen? Inwiefern? Weil Du in Kompressionszonen im Sattel sitzen bleibst oder wenn das Rad fliegen geht und ungünstig auf dem Sattel landet?
> Welche Version hast Du vom SM Men?
> 
> 
> ...


Verbogen hat er sich aufgrund eines Sturzes, ging aber wieder ein wenig zurückzubiegen. Hatte ich jedoch bei den alten Modellen nie.
Ich besitze den SM Pro Men.
Okay dann werde ich wenn ich das lese eher beim SM Men bleiben, da ich selbst bei Rennen keine Probleme mit schnellem aufundab hatte.
Schwer bin ich nicht (Fahrfertig 80-82kg). Danke für die Infos


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. März 2020)

*Hatte auch ein massives Sitzknochenproblem. *Einseitiges Überbein vor Jahren im Trainingslager entstanden.
Fahre die harten Ergons (SM3?) auf Hardtail und Fully und Selle SLR auf dem RR. Mit diesen ursprünglich passenden Sätteln war dann an Ausfahrten > 1h nicht zu denken, bis - und jetzt kommt es - ich vor dem Start eine Stretchübung gemacht habe. 
*Letztlich muss der Tonus  aus der Sehne, die an den Sitzkonochen ansetzt. Ich gehe 2x für 20 Sek in den Indianer - oder Sumo-Gruß. Auch Ausdehnen der Oberschenkelrück- und -innnenseite hilft.*

Probiert es - ihr werdet überrascht sein. 5h schmerzfrei!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. März 2020)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Verbogen hat er sich aufgrund eines Sturzes, ging aber wieder ein wenig zurückzubiegen. Hatte ich jedoch bei den alten Modellen nie.
> Ich besitze den SM Pro Men.



Mag sein, dass es aufgrund der TiNox Rails dazu kommt, aber auch hier wundert es mich, da wir kaum solche Reklamationen bekommen.
Und auch selbst habe ich noch nicht derartige Probleme gehabt.



sendit89 schrieb:


> Okay dann werde ich wenn ich das lese eher beim SM Men bleiben, da ich selbst bei Rennen keine Probleme mit schnellem aufundab hatte.
> Schwer bin ich nicht (Fahrfertig 80-82kg). Danke für die Infos



Macht bei Enduro-Touren einfach mehr Sinn.
Wir helfen immer gerne. ?


----------



## Bluebyter (24. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre zur Zeit einen Ergon SM Pro Men in M/L, ich habe mir diesen im Januar 2020 gekauft. Nun ist mir heute aufgefallen das er sich in seine Bestandteile auflöst. Das soll doch nicht wirklich so sein? Es schein hier als ob er nicht ordentlich verarbeitet worden ist. Ich habe davor einen SMC 4 gefahren und der war und ist auch nach langem in einem Top Zustand. Ich fand ihn sogar im vergleich besser, den der SM Pro ist doch relativ hart, obwohl mich der Sattel Selector zur dieser Variante geleitet hat und ich zusätzlich hier gelesen habe, das man besser die M/L Variante nehmen soll um den Komfort etwas zu erhöhen (Sitzknochenabstand habe ich 12,5 cm).
Aber eigentlich geht es hier ja um die Verarbeitung mit der ich nicht wirklich zufrieden bin.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. März 2020)

Hi @Bluebyter ,
das ist in der Tat komisch und bisher so nicht aufgetreten – und soll so auch nicht sein!
Bitte übermittle mir mal per PN die Rechnung, damit wir vorab mit dem Verkäufer in Kontakt treten können. Denn der Sattel wird defeinitiv von der F+E benötigt.

Die eigentliche Reklamation erfolgt in Verbindung mit dem Kaufbeleg über den Einzel- oder Onlinehändler bei dem man gekauft hat bzw. den Kaufvertrag eingegangen ist. Diesen Weg müssen wir aus rechtlichen Gründen so einhalten. Das ist der normale Vorgang für den Endkunden.

Ich hoffe auf Dein Verständnis und eine schnelle Abwicklung.


Jetzt zu Deinen Fragen/Anliegen:



Bluebyter schrieb:


> Ich habe davor einen SMC 4 gefahren und der war und ist auch nach langem in einem Top Zustand. Ich fand ihn sogar im vergleich besser, den der SM Pro ist doch relativ hart, obwohl mich der Sattel Selector zur dieser Variante geleitet hat.



Der SMC hat in 2020 auch eine Neuauflage erhalten.





						Produkte · Ergon Bike
					






					www.ergonbike.com
				



Da hast Du wahrscheinlich genau in der Übergangszeit deinen neuen Sattel bestellt.




Bluebyter schrieb:


> (...) und ich zusätzlich hier gelesen habe, das man besser die M/L Variante nehmen soll um den Komfort etwas zu erhöhen (Sitzknochenabstand habe ich 12,5 cm).



Das stimmt. Wir raten, insofern man mit dem eigenen Sitzknochenabstand nur etwa ±1cm vom Größentrennwert entfernt liegt, für renn-orientierte und ambitionierte Rider immer zur kleineren Größe (S/M) für ein schnelleres On/Off. Für mehr Komfort verweisen wir hier auf die größere Größe (M/L), wobei ich aber auch an dieser Stelle schon immer darauf hinweise, dass es am Innenschenkel anatomisch passen muss und es hier durch Verwendung der breiteren Variante nicht zu Schürf- oder Wundstellen kommen sollte.

LG, Niels


----------



## Bluebyter (25. März 2020)

Hallo Nils, 
danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe die eine PN gesendet.

Grüße


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. März 2020)

Bluebyter schrieb:


> Hallo Nils,
> danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe die eine PN gesendet.
> 
> Grüße



...und hast Antwort. ?


----------



## LisaTurtle (4. April 2020)

Hallo liebe bike-community!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sattel und habe zwei in der engeren Auswahl:

*o* Ergon SM Women (Sport Gel) in M/L --> Breite: 155 mm
*o* Ergon SMC Women (Sport Gel) in M/L --> Breite: 164 mm

Nach rund 30-40km wird's unangenehm im Gesäß und vorallem im Genitalbereich. Mein aktueller Sattel ist "sehr schlicht", also ohne Entlastungsöffnungen oder ähnliches. Ich denke, das könnte das "Problem" sein. Mein aktueller Sattel hat eine Breite von 160mm --> vom Gefühl her passt diese Breite gut und ist -denke ich- nicht der Grund der Schmerzen. Mein Sitzkochenabstand beträgt 13 cm.

Obwohl beide Ergon Sättel in derselben Größe _M/L_ sind, haben sie unterschiedliche Breiten (~1 cm Differenz) und mein aktueller Sattel liegt mit 160 mm genau in der Mitte.

Jetzt bin ich unsicher auf welchen Sattel ich umsteigen soll.

*o* Zu welchem der beiden Sättel würdet ihr tendieren?
*o* Wird der Sattel durch die Gel Pads (Sport Gel Varianten) weicher? (so wie ich's verstanden habe, ist zu weich für längere (>70-80km) Ausfahrten unangenehmer als ein härterer Sattel - oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen?!)

paar Infos:
Mountainbike / Hardtail / Touring / Ø Tour: 60-70 km & 600 hm
würde sagen _sportliche,_ aber nicht _super stark geneigte_ Sitzposition
fast immer mit gepolsterter Radlhose am Bike / aber immer just for fun am Bike 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen/Expertise mit Sätteln mit mir teilt!

Danke und schöne Grüße
Lisa


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. April 2020)

Hi Lisa,
gerne kann ich Dir Tipps zu beiden Sätteln geben.

Erstmal zu Deinen Fragen...

Der SM Women Sport Gel ist auf Sportlichkeit im MTB Segment ausgelegt und der SMC Women Sport Gel eher auf Komfort (daher auch breiter). Ich persönlich (abgesehen vom Gender) habe ähnliche Anforderungen und fahre den SM Men Pro. Der SMC ist für meine Anforderungen etwas zu weich bzw. undefiniert und zu breit für ein schnelles On/Off. Also Tendenziell SM Women für Dich.

Die Gel Inlays sorgen für eine weichere Dämpfung und eine Unterstützung des Padding Schaums. Beim SM Men, der ein Modelljahr jünger ist, verwenden wir auf OrthoCell Inlays anstelle der Gel Inlays. Der verwendete EVAC Schaum (sogenannte "intelligente" Schäume) ist langlebiger, deutlich definierter und bietet konsequentere Dämpfung. Dies ist gerade bei langen Zeiten im Sattel und viel Hm wichtig. Ich würde daher auf ein Inlay nicht mehr verzichten wollen. Tendenziell zum SM Women Sport Gel (und nicht zur günstigen Einsteiger Version ohne Gel Inlays).

Ich hoffe ich habe erstmal alles schlüssig für Dich beantworten können. Sollten dennoch offene Fragen bestehen, einfach nochmal melden.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LisaTurtle (6. April 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> gerne kann ich Dir Tipps zu beiden Sätteln geben.
> ...
> Ich hoffe ich habe erstmal alles schlüssig für Dich beantworten können. Sollten dennoch offene Fragen bestehen, einfach nochmal melden.



Vielen lieben Dank für deine ausführliche und verständliche Antwort, Niels!

Echt toll, dass man hier so unkompliziert und kompetente Hilfe/Tipps bekommt!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. April 2020)

Machen wir immer gerne. Danke für Deine Worte. ?

Was bringt es, wenn durch mangelnden Support die falschen Produkte gekauft werden und nmd zB. bei der Montage mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht. Das ist die Philosophie dahinter.

Also, falls Du bei der Montage noch Tipps benötigst. Immer gerne auf uns zukommen.


----------



## LisaTurtle (28. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Community!

Nachdem ich mich für einen Sattel entschieden habe und auch schon die ersten Ausfahrten (insgesamt ~ 250 km / 3500 hm / 15h) damit gemacht habe, teile ich mal meine Erfahrungen hier mit Euch – vlt. hilft es jemanden von Euch in Zukunft.

Ich habe mich für den _SM Women Sport Gel_ entschieden. Ich habe fürs Erste die Einstellungen „neutral“ gehalten – also Sattelneigung komplett horizontal und Sattel-Nachsitz „mittig“. Die Montage war super easy.

Der Sattel ist deutlich härter als mein alter Sattel, trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb ? ) von Anfang an ein viel besseres Sitzgefühl. Die Größe M/L fühlt sich richtig an. (Sitzknochenabstand: 13 cm)

Der größte Unterschied, den ich sofort positiv merkte, ist der Entlastungskanal - im Genitalbereich hatte ich die größten Probleme/Schmerzen. Ich hab' mir ehrlicherweise nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied so enorm ist. Ich hatte gedacht es ist besser, aber nicht so viel besser. 

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt (~30km) hatte ich sehr viel Druck auf den Händen bzw. Handgelenke. Ich habe die Sattelspitze ganz leicht nach oben geneigt und auch den Nachsitz etwas angepasst.

Die längste Zeit im Sattel war bis jetzt ca. 3 Stunden am Stück. Zum Ende der Tour hin wurde es schon "unbequem", aber überhaupt nicht schmerzhaft.

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Hilfestellung/Beratung – ich bin bislang echt zufrieden und happy mit meinem neuen Sattel! ?

frohes Radeln ?‍♀️
Lisa


----------



## Ergon_Bike (29. April 2020)

Nichts erfreut uns mehr, als genau so ein Verlauf. ?
Danke für das ehrliche Feedback, Lisa!

...und Viel Spaß auf dem Rad weiterhin. ?✨


----------

